# Do you feed green tripe?



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone out there fed their dog green tripe. I feed Riley green tripe every day and I was wondering who else does--you don't hear much about it on this forum--who else feeds their dog green tripe?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello! Must be a raw feeder thing. My dogs love it when the farm store gets some in. And I think it really helps with their digestion. I sure hope it helps something because the smell is enough to clear out the kitchen when I open it up!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

lol--I agree about the smell. My sister just got a white gsd pup who was getting car sick. They came over this weekend and on the way to my house their puppy got sick four times!!! I gave the pup some green tripe about 1 1/2 hours before they left to go home. The dog didn't get car sick at all! Now she wants me to get her some


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

It never sat "well" with my dogs. I do not use green tripe.. They do fine on the "normal" tripe though..


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

My dogs love green tripe. Though I only feed it to them once every two weeks.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Mine get it, but not daily. Twice a week does it.

They're on EVO with poached fresh ground meats or chicken breasts, steamed fresh vegetables, and brown rice for meals.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

wow we are coming to your house for a meal poodleholic? Has anyone else heard that the bleached, supermarket tripe has no nutritional value at all for dogs and it needs to be the green tripe specifically?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> Has anyone else heard that the bleached, supermarket tripe has no nutritional value at all for dogs and it needs to be the green tripe specifically?


Yep...The bleaching is what makes it edible for us, but of no nutritional value for them. They need the fresh, green, stinky kind. I feed it quite often. 
http://www.greentripe.com/


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

There are three types of tripe.
* Green Tripe
* Bleached Tripe
* Cleaned Tripe

The best nutrients for dogs is the green tripe. The type you buy in food store are for human consumption, it has been bleached, cleaned and sometimes half way cooked by doing this it destroys almost all of the enzymes and amino acids. Though the bleached and cleaned type tripe has some nutrient value it does not compare to the green tripe. Green Tripe has the right amount of calcium/phosphorous along with gastric enzymes, amino acids, protein, good bacteria, and vitamins.


----------



## Sharon R. (Jul 7, 2007)

I can get green tripe in chubs. We buy it frozen, but then let it thaw out just enough to get a knife through it, then cut it into meal size portions. Still smells but not so much and not messy. Does need to be the green, the stuff in supermarkets for humans does not have the nutrional value that dogs need.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Sharon R. said:


> I can get green tripe in chubs. We buy it frozen, but then let it thaw out just enough to get a knife through it, then cut it into meal size portions. Still smells but not so much and not messy. Does need to be the green, the stuff in supermarkets for humans does not have the nutrional value that dogs need.


That is exactly what I did today--I get a 1/3 tripe, 2/3 beef chub and a 1/3 beef liver 2/3 beef chub, I let it thaw until I could cut it (it is still a pain in the neck to portion it) but my dog loves when I do it because I let him lick the cutting board when I am done.


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

hmmm... sounds interesting. I am not really sure what green trioe is but have seen it on the soild gold can? I'm sure it's not the same though. My GSD puppy gets car sick maybe this could help with digestion??? where do you buy this and how doyou store it? also ,how often to you feed and portions.. mixed w/ dry??? thanks


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

The solid gold canned is similar--it is just heated for the canning process I believe--you can try that if it is easy for you to get it. I have tripett (tripett.com) shipped to my house from petfooddirect.com and I also get the real thing mixed with beef from a place a few towns away.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Where do you guys get the chubs? Wonder if they'd ship them? (Pre-frozen of course.)


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

You can try martinsk9formula.com but I am not sure what their shipping prices are--that is where I go for my beef/tripe, beef/liver and I know they have tripe chubs

martinsk9formula.com


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes. I feed Solid Gold Green Cow.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Green Cow tripe is available here, but I'd like a source of chubs. Easier to portion.


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

I found a butcher that can special order it for me. What is a good price / pound just so I have an Idea. How much should I give a 4 month old GSD puppy???

n/m I got a price 1.49 a pound 
I got 10 lbs. for 14.90


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Dutchie said:


> I found a butcher that can special order it for me. What is a good price / pound just so I have an Idea. How much should I give a 4 month old GSD puppy???


check out the online store at martinsk9formula.com you can see what price per pound they have. I would probably give the dog about 4 ounces a day--I do it after Riley eats his evening meal. Remember, this is a supplement tho, not the meal (it could be a coincidence but my sister has been feeding it to her dog and she hasn't thrown up in the car since--still hates the car but at least is not throwing up all over it--her dog is a 5 month old GSD)


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I feed it every now and then to my boys. Its tricky with my butcher because he cant put it in his fridge (its illegal here) so if i dont go there immediately as its been extracted from the cow so I can get hom eand get it into my friedge before it goes bad than I cant get it at all. My pet store does sell the canned stuff though so sometimes I feed some of that too.


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

thank you for all the info ginny..


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Ok, this stuff is just nasty. I know the dogs love it, but yuck. (I just fed Ginger about 1/3 of a can of Green Cow - her first.)


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

dansamy said:


> Ok, this stuff is just nasty. I know the dogs love it, but yuck. (I just fed Ginger about 1/3 of a can of Green Cow - her first.)


If you think the can is nasty--the real deal is even grosser!!! lol  First time I cut it up I was gagging, it was very "Fear Factor"--but the dogs just love it and it is good for them!


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Oh she definitely loved it. But it's nasty looking. (I have virtually no sense of smell.)


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

ewww... how creepy looking!!!! I picked it up today from the meat market.. lol the guy warned me not to eat it myself.... def. don't need to worry about that! It isn't green green.. more lighter with pale green in it. Is everyone elses like that?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Yep, color varies from a greyish to a greenish---but the smell is consistent


----------

